# Latest Labs and Questions



## teresa0992 (Mar 17, 2012)

Good Afternoon-
Just looking for some advise...back in Feb, dx hyper and sent to specialist...symptoms included fever, trembling, irritable.
Labs on 2/8/12
TSH >.01 (.27-4.2)
T4 3.3 (.9-1.7)
T3 6.1 (1.8-4.2)
Gave tapazole..ended with hives 3 wks later. Gave Predisone...felt almost normal. Sent for scan
Scan results 1.8 at 4hrs and 1.7 at 24hrs.
Told not graves and get more bloodwork.

Labs 3/27 normal per the endo (still have fever) but cured...not subacute.
TSH .67 (.36-3.74)
FT4 .88 (.76-1.46)

My primary feels thyroid issues viral and does not agree with endo (still have fever)
Labs 4/3
TSH .78 (.3-4.9)
Total T3 91 ( 45-165)
Free T4 .7 (.6-1.4)

Labs 4/16 (fever, tremors, nervous)
TSH 1.14 (.36-3.74)
FT4 .96 (.76-1.46)

I am going back to infectious disease Dr (who dx thyroid initally) but am not sure if anyone has any thoughts on labs and situation. I am so tired of chasing these answers.
Thanks so much-
Teresa


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

teresa0992 said:


> Good Afternoon-
> Just looking for some advise...back in Feb, dx hyper and sent to specialist...symptoms included fever, trembling, irritable.
> Labs on 2/8/12
> TSH >.01 (.27-4.2)
> ...


Teresa; please insist on FREE T3 test which is your unbound hormone. T3 (Total) is bound, unbound and rT3.

http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm

Also, this test is very important.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

You may not have Graves' but I do believe you are hyperthyroid.

Here is some info which you may find interesting!

The criteria for Graves' is clinical. You must exhibit..........goiter, exophthalmos, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis as per Dr. Robert Graves' of the 1800 era. 3 out of the 4 qualify.

Otherwise you are classified as hyperthyroid either because of Hashi's, the criteria for that being high TPO Ab and a grapelike appearance of the thyroid, both of which are "suggestive" because this is commonly seen in Hashi's with FNA (fine needle aspiration) confirming those suspicions "if" there are Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's. Or because of cancer. We don't know which comes first, the hyperthyroid or the cancer. We just know that they are often found together.

Hashi's and Graves' closely related
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/


----------



## teresa0992 (Mar 17, 2012)

I forgot to add TPO was 7 with under 35 as a range.

So could I still be hyper even though the TSH and T4 is in range?

This stuff is so very confusing to me. I go back to the infectious disease Dr on Thursday and I want to be very prepared as I don't want to keep chasing a cause for the fever if it is right in front of my eyes.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

teresa0992 said:


> I forgot to add TPO was 7 with under 35 as a range.
> 
> So could I still be hyper even though the TSH and T4 is in range?
> 
> This stuff is so very confusing to me. I go back to the infectious disease Dr on Thursday and I want to be very prepared as I don't want to keep chasing a cause for the fever if it is right in front of my eyes.


Yes because there are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies and immunoglobulins.

Here you can find tons of explanations.

http://www.google.com/search?q=bloc...ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7ADRA_en


----------



## teresa0992 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help.

The more I read, the more I get overwhelmed. I just want to get a firm diagnosis, so I can start a treatment plan and feel like I am making progress instead of one step forward and two steps back. I started with this fever back in December and it hasnt gone away yet.

Thanks again.
Teresa


----------

